# Gameserver....aber wie?



## fchiste (29. Januar 2015)

Hallo liebe Community!
Hab einmal eine Frage an euch und zwar wie man einen gameserver jetzt so allgemein hostet...?

Damit meine ich:
.)welchen server brauche ich ungefähr für einen Minecraft (od.MTA) Server mit ca. 50 Slots?
.)welche software bzw betriebssystem muss auf dem installiert sein?
.)und wie gehe ich dann ca. weiter vor wenn ich zum Beispiel dann einen Minecraft server erstellen will?

Freu mich sehr über eure antworten!

MFG


----------



## cann0nf0dder (29. Januar 2015)

1) Intel Nehalem-Based CPUs or AMD K10-Based CPUs oder besser -   8 GB Ram -  35 GB empty space   -  30 Mbit/s downstream     15 Mbit/s upstream
2) windows, linux .... unter windows könnte es mit serverdiensten zum teil probs geben solange du keine server version nimmst, aber laut minicraft wiki könnte es ab win95 (nicht offiziel) für 4-8 leute gehostet werden 
2a) die server version der software die du hosten willst
3) server installieren, die minecraft sever software einrichten, konfigurieren. die firewall entsprechend konfigurieren das der server auch kommunizieren kann und nicht sofort gehackt wird, backup dienste einrichten 

wesentlich detailierter findest du das hier:
Server/Requirements/Dedicated - Minecraft Wiki

aber schon der empfohlene upload vobn 15mb/s sprengt so ziemlich alles was privat an inet leitung zu finanzieren ist


----------



## bingo88 (29. Januar 2015)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> 1)
> 2) windows, linux .... unter windows könnte es mit serverdiensten zum teil probs geben solange du keine server version nimmst, aber laut minicraft wiki könnte es ab win95 (nicht offiziel) für 4-8 leute gehostet werden


Windows Server brauchst du nur, wenn du Windows Server Dienste hosten willst (z. B. Active Directory, IIS). Für "externe" Serverdienste wie Spiele ist das vollkommen egal, wobei es bei professionellen Anwendungen durchaus Ausnahmen geben kann. Ich habe allerdings noch keinen mietbaren Server mit einem Consumer-Windows gesehen, sofern Mieten für dich in Frage kommt.


----------



## xEbo (29. Januar 2015)

Es gibt teilweise Admin Interfaces oder ganze Serverdienste inzwischen nurnoch für Win-Server. Ich meine procon für bf4 wäre hier zu nennen. Ist aber schon länger her dass ich mich mit der Materie beschäftigt habe.

Am einfachsten ist es eigentlich, sich einen Hoster zu suchen der dir den richtigen Server zur Verfügung stellt. Dann muss man sich nicht zwingend um die Sicherheit vom Server kümmern.
Meines Wissens nach gibt es einige Hoster die dir einen Minecraft Server vermieten.

Wenn selber machen dann einen echten root-Server und keinen V-Server. Virtuelle Server teilen sich die HW-Ressourcen einer Maschine, daher kann es passieren dass die Performance einbricht.

Bei einem root-server bzw. v-server hast du immer das Problem dass du den Server selber administrieren musst. Da du hier nach Grundlagen fragst gehe ich davon aus dass deine Erfahrung in der Administrierung eines Server eher begrenz ist.
In solchen Fällen rate ich grundsätzlich vom Einsatz eines root Servers ab.
Warum? Bei root Servern muss man sich nicht nur um den eigentlichen Gameserver kümmern sondern auch um Sicherheitsupdates etc. pp. 
Gerade unter Linux gibt es einige Themen die durchaus etwas Einarbeitungszeit benötigen. Erschwerend kommt hinzu dass man bei einem Server als erster in der Haftung ist, falls irgendein Dritter irgendeinen Mist (jeglicher Art) mit dem Server macht.
Deine Frage nach dem Betriebssystem kann man allgemein nicht beantworten. Linux ist in der Serverwelt sehr weit verbreitet. Oft sind Linux Maschinen günstiger als ein gleich starker Windows Host.
Bezogen auf Minecraft sollte es doch egal sein ob Win oder Linux da Minecraft doch in Java geschrieben ist? Somit sollte das doch quasi BS-unabhängig sein?!
Ah da fällt mir noch ein: Eine dritte Möglichkeit wäre Server Housing in einem RZ. Ist eher weniger lukrativ für einen Gameserver.

Gibt es eigentlich noch managed Server? Da muss man sich im Prinzip um sehr viel weniger kümmern.

Da du dich nicht genau ausgelassen hast, was du machen möchtest: LAN? Clanhosting? Allgemeines Interesse? "Weiterbildung"?  Würde ich dich bitten da ein wenig genauer zu werden.


----------

